# Have you Jailbroke your device? / Storys



## JoJoCan (Aug 24, 2014)

I want to hear your story about jailbreaking.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 24, 2014)

I jailbroke my 2nd gen iPod about 4 years ago. I don't have it anymore and it was fun for a bit but I have a 5th gen now with no jailbreak. I can get emulators without jailbreak on it so I don't really care.


----------



## JoJoCan (Aug 24, 2014)

Trundle said:


> I jailbroke my 2nd gen iPod about 4 years ago. I don't have it anymore and it was fun for a bit but I have a 5th gen now with no jailbreak. I can get emulators without jailbreak on it so I don't really care.



Cool, why havn't you jailbroken your ipod 5?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 24, 2014)

I did with my 3rd gen ipod. I felt guilty cuz of those in app purchases things so I stopped


----------



## JoJoCan (Aug 24, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I did with my 3rd gen ipod. I felt guilty cuz of those in app purchases things so I stopped



In-app purchases things? what?


----------



## Imitation (Aug 24, 2014)

Shayne said:


> In-app purchases things? what?



There's apps that let you get apps, music and in app purchases for free, personally I don't use them


----------



## JoJoCan (Aug 24, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> There's apps that let you get apps, music and in app purchases for free, personally I don't use them


really!!!!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 24, 2014)

Yep. I use the play smurf village and had like 94482048 smurf berries from buying the 99 dollar one xD


----------



## JoJoCan (Aug 24, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yep. I use the play smurf village and had like 94482048 smurf berries from buying the 99 dollar one xD



wow


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

I personalized my phone theme from head to toe. I have a very girly theme. Pink keyboard, safari theme, wifi bars, phone slider , battery screen, settings icons, compass, calendar and calculator theme,home screen Icons, page dots, volume controls pretty much everything. It took a long time but its worth it. My unlock is android style , and the lock an unlock sound is also custom. I don't bother using it for illegal apps or games. I use some cydia apps though like kill all apps running at once, adblocker, a custom slide animation of home screen , app renamer etc. I will admit my phone is slower but I think it's better on the newer iPhones. Since the iphone 4 only has one core processor. It doesn't really bother me though. I enjoy my phone , it's unique now.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

My iPod used to be Jailbroken. I got rid of the Jailbreak two years ago, as it almost broke my iPod.


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 25, 2014)

I've never really liked the idea of jailbreaking anything really. They're expensive, so I don't want to mess anything up or even just toy around with devices. 

It gets old after a while anyway.


----------



## JoJoCan (Aug 25, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I've never really liked the idea of jailbreaking anything really. They're expensive, so I don't want to mess anything up or even just toy around with devices.
> 
> It gets old after a while anyway.



But it's called backing you device up in iTunes. And your safe


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 25, 2014)

No ;-;


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 25, 2014)

My original PSP has custom firmware on it so I can play games on it. It's mostly to be able to play games that didn't come out here or are very expensive.

I did use it once to try out a game because I was unsure of whether or not it would be any good. I now own five different copies of that game. I'm terrible.


----------



## Caius (Aug 25, 2014)

My Iphone 4 was Jailbroken and I started having some major issues with it because I cut down the OS to the bare minimum that I could to conserve battery on it. I just found the whole jailbreaking thing to be a messy, and undesirable experience overall. I didn't like how anything looked, felt, or worked. It all just felt majorly silly to me for the 6 months I had it. Most of the time I had to reboot my phone because things would stop working, even in the middle of a call.

I ended up dropping the phone and had to reset it with a black screen to send it back to apple, because Jailbreaking was a warranty breaker at the time. My Iphone 5 (Back when I had it) I had considered jailbreaking but it was just too much of a pain when I just use regular apps anyway. Not worth the trouble. I don't have an Iphone anymore, so it's not really a big deal to me.

I did root my nook tablet with Jellybean a couple years back, and I still have that all working on it, but I don't really use the tablet much anymore since most of the things I read are just on Google Chrome. My HTC One (M8) feels more comfortable in my hands than the tablet does, but I'd like to pick it up and start using it again anyway, feels like a waste if I don't.

Edit: I forgot I did use a phoenix setup for my old PSP 1.0 so I could play some games from overseas I couldn't get here without paying an arm+leg. Bricked my PSP, so I reset it. Still bricked. Ended up turning it on two years later and it had reverted back to the custom firmware and worked again. It was just weird so I reformatted the card and replaced the original battery. The battery life on it was shot, but I just got another PSP and did a case mod on it to make myself happy. Ended up cracking the motherboard on it. 

Go me.


----------



## toricrossing (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm trying to learn how to jailbreak my htc inspire phone


----------



## Caius (Aug 25, 2014)

toricrossing said:


> I'm trying to learn how to jailbreak my htc inspire phone



I believe the term is Root for android. You're going to have to look it up elsewhere, rooting is against Android's TOS, so it's not allowed to be walked through here.


----------



## toricrossing (Aug 25, 2014)

It's worth looking up.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Aug 26, 2014)

Sure, when I had an iPod. Now that I've gotten rid of it and switched to Android, I couldn't be any happier. Rooted my S II the day I got it, and it's still working great today on AOSP KitKat.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah, but it was on my 2nd gen iPod. It was on iOS 4.2.1 so everyone knows how much of a nightmare that update was for the iPhone 3G and iPod 2... So. Horribly. Laggy. I have thought of jailbreaking again since I now have the all new "iPad mini with Retina Display" which has the newest chipset, etc, (only to be replaced later this fall ) but I would rather not mess things up. I am satisfied with how my device is now ^_^


----------



## JoJoCan (Aug 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## unravel (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes, Samsung Galaxy Tab and Galaxy Y for testing (Root). I unroot it


----------



## dulcet (Aug 29, 2014)

ya on my 4th gen ipod


----------



## unravel (Aug 29, 2014)

To all mobile gamers
eww


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> To all mobile gamers
> eww



i got phoenix wright on my ipad bought it for $15 which is half of the 3ds price. Get rekt 
actually i dont, but its cheaper on the ipad huehue


----------



## Vinathi (Sep 1, 2014)

I jailbroke my iPod Touch 3rd gen. No regrets lol
Now that I have an iPhone 5, it's literally my baby lol. I refuse to jailbreak it, no idea why.


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 1, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> My Iphone 4 was Jailbroken and I started having some major issues with it because I cut down the OS to the bare minimum that I could to conserve battery on it. I just found the whole jailbreaking thing to be a messy, and undesirable experience overall. I didn't like how anything looked, felt, or worked. It all just felt majorly silly to me for the 6 months I had it. Most of the time I had to reboot my phone because things would stop working, even in the middle of a call.
> 
> I ended up dropping the phone and had to reset it with a black screen to send it back to apple, because Jailbreaking was a warranty breaker at the time. My Iphone 5 (Back when I had it) I had considered jailbreaking but it was just too much of a pain when I just use regular apps anyway. Not worth the trouble. I don't have an Iphone anymore, so it's not really a big deal to me.
> 
> ...


That's odd :c sorry you had such am experience. I also have an iPhone 4. I never had any issues like this and my phone actually charges faster than my bf's unjailbroken iphone 5.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 1, 2014)

Nope and don't even plan to. I'd feel wrong even trying.



Yui Z said:


> I've never really liked the idea of jailbreaking anything really. They're expensive, so I don't want to mess anything up or even just toy around with devices.
> 
> It gets old after a while anyway.


^
this plus you would feel guilty if you do it.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (Sep 1, 2014)

Nah never did. Didn't want to risk breaking anything when I'm not the one paying for stuff.


----------



## Mr. Kat (Sep 1, 2014)

I have indeed jailbroken all of my iDevices at least once in my life time. I used to own an iPod Touch 4th generation, and I wanted to customize it a little more so I jailbroke it with the help of a friend. It was pretty fun to have on there for awhile, until I wanted to upgrade my version of iOS. Then I had to get rid of it. Up until this day, I haven't jailbroken my iPod Touch. That's because I realized that gets really slow afterwards, and I can't stand slow devices. Apps crashed quite a bit on it as well. I kind of can't even jailbrake it now because the screen shattered and came out of the device. Not sure how that happens but it did.

My iPad Mini was jailbroken a year ago. I got rid of it because it still made things slow. I never really learnt my lesson at the time, but I know that it makes your device slower no matter what. That's why this my iPad is currently not jailbroken.


----------



## jamie! (Sep 1, 2014)

Cydia said:


> I want to hear your story about jailbreaking.



i have jailbroken my iPhone 5c just today! got any kewl tweaks?


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, I chained up my dad's IPad and broke it out of jail.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a 1st Generation iPhone which is Jailbroken because I don't live in the US and it's locked to AT&T. My main phone isn't jailbroken though.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 5, 2014)

But Jailbreak something, what does?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 10, 2014)

I've never jail broken anything, mainly because I've never heard of it. I'm guessing it's where you customise your device, like change the keyboard colour or something?


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 14, 2014)

I jailbroke a 1st edition ipad I found cheap at a pawn shop. I did it primarily so I could see how XBMC Gotham 13.2 would run on it. Kind of surprised how well XBMC ran on a 4 year old device.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Sep 15, 2014)

jailbroke an iphone 4 and it got weird and slow really soon after but my friend jailbroken an iphone 5S and it worked out really well. bu


----------



## Cou (Sep 15, 2014)

Err, yeah. I jailbroke my iTouch, I think it was the third gen? I was honestly confused as I was doing it but it worked out. I still have it but does it even work anymore? I haven't been using it but I tried downloading some games and the links//apps don't even work so idk


----------



## JoJoCan (Sep 27, 2014)

bump!


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

I almost jailbroke my phone, but I didn't want to mess it up


----------



## JoJoCan (Oct 13, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 14, 2014)

Is it possible to jailbreak/hack a PS Vita yet? And put emulators on it?


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 16, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> Is it possible to jailbreak/hack a PS Vita yet? And put emulators on it?



Well, that depends on your definition of "hacking", the answer can be " yes", the answer can be "no". About the second question... if by " emulator" you mean other video gane consoles ( Nintendo Entertainment System, Super Nintendo Entertainment System, etc), then yes, it is possible to put emulators on your Playstation Vita.


----------



## JoJoCan (Oct 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## CozyKitsune (Oct 26, 2014)

nope


----------



## JoJoCan (Oct 26, 2014)

Kaygurl said:


> nope



why not ?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2014)

Well if you count using AR for the regular DS then yes otherwise not really


----------



## Bunlily (Oct 27, 2014)

Every iphone i've ever received has been jailbroken. Haven't updated to iphone 6 (and never will as i'm switching to android once the galaxy 6 releases) but i prefer jailbroken iphones vs vanilla ones.


----------



## Mentlegen (Oct 28, 2014)

My first jailbroken device began with a 2nd gen iPod touch.
At first I was afraid to jailbreak it since people told I would lose my warranty on it, but upon some further investigation,
I came to the conclusion, if something went wrong, I would just do a full restore.

I had that one for about a year and a half before I sold it to a friend of mine as birthday gift for his GF.
The night before I was going to hand it over to him, I put a fresh install on it, and when I was done and unplugged it from my PC,
I dropped it of the table, and the whole screen broke.... He still bought it, I did give him a nice discount on it though.

Then i had the iPhone 3g, which was jailbroken the first hour I got it, installed all the same tweaks I had on my iTouch, and some new ones ofcourse. I had this one for about 2-2.5 years till the point it got so slow, even when there was no jailbreak on the device.

I then upgraded to a iPhone 4, because the 4S had just come out, so I would save myself quite some money getting the 4 instead of the 4s. Again this one was already jailbroken before I had even put the SIM card in it. Redownloaded my favourite tweaks I had installed, and went on to find me some good new ones. 

During this time I got myself a nice and sweet GF, she too bought an iPhone 4 a few months later after I got mine, this also had to be jailbroken ofcourse, because she highly addicted to a game she played one her samsung galaxy s2, and found out that I could hack the game with certain tweaks. After awhile she even got herself an iPad 2nd gen, which also had to be jailbroken....

I replaced my iPhone 4 about 3 months ago with the iPhone 5S, as it too was getting too slow, and I just can't stand slow things, even when it's people just walking in a shopping street.... And my mother was also in dire need of a phone, as he had dropped her phone in a bucket of paint.... And then tried to clean it with spiritus

The 5S got jailbroken as soon as there was an available jailbreak around.

I think this might be the last iPhone I will buy but not jailbreak, as I find the 6 too big, unless they come with a new model that is that same size as the 5/S.

I don't think that I will be able to go back to an iPhone that is not jailbroken, as I have so many tweaks, that make things just a tad
better, than the original interface or certain features are.


----------



## TaskBarR (Oct 28, 2014)

My iTouch 4G is jailbroken, because without it there's not much I can do anymore.


----------



## Dork (Nov 1, 2014)

Ah i jailbroke my iPhone 4.
The thingy where i got free apps didn't work so i pretty much only kept it for the feature where i could change the text font.


----------



## Megan. (Nov 1, 2014)

About 4-5 years ago I jailbroke my iPhone 3GS. I loved it, I made my own themes and everything.. but it made my phone insanely slow. Since then I haven't jailbroken any of my devices. I am tempted to jailbreak my iPhone 5S but I don't think I will.. D;


----------



## TaskBarR (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't really see how anyone could have a 'story' about jailbreaking a device. You just...do it.


----------

